# Blazer helix jig



## BULLDOG25 (Jun 1, 2008)

I just ordered a Blazer helix jig. We'll see if it works. I'm really curious to see if you can get a blazer to stay put with a helical twist. If not back to the bitz with an offset!!

I let you know.


----------



## off target (Sep 27, 2008)

*blazer helix*

Hi Bulldog
I got my blazer helix jig 2 weeks ago. I am very happy with it!
work great i am using blazer flights. I have flectched over a doz arrows
so far.


----------



## BULLDOG25 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Review*

Ok so I got my helix jig the other day and finally had a chance to use it. It was easy to use and worked very well on the shafts I tried. I havent tried an axis shaft yet. I fletched CE Terminator Select shafts. 

Shaft Prep:
Cleaned shafts with acetone.( Removed the old Glue)
Light scrub with Comet.
Rinsed of with warm water and paper towel dried.


I used Fletched Tite Platinum.
I used 2" Blazers

I pressed the jig firmly and held for 20 seconds then let it setup for 5 mins.

I also put a drop of FT Platinum on the end of each vane.

I let the glue cure overnight.


I tried to remove the fletching by pulling on the vanes and they were on there to stay.


----------



## off target (Sep 27, 2008)

*helex*

Sound great
did you get any of the x2 vanes to try boh sent me some in the box as a freebee They say for target shooting and not rec for fixed broadheads.
I set one up seems to fly good hard to tell with just one arrow. But love the blazers though. What kind of rest are you using with the blazers?


----------



## BULLDOG25 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Rest*

Dropzone


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

that jig works awsome!


----------



## BULLDOG25 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Yep*

I'm not an expert but, the couple of arrows I fletched look good. The blazers are staying put. I cant pull them off. The didn't come off when I shot them. I got about 20 shots per arrow. No problems.

If you use it, you just have to make sure you adjust the arrow catch up far enough to get full contact with the shaft. It took me 2 seconds to adjust it.


----------



## BULLDOG25 (Jun 1, 2008)

I havent shot fixed blades with it yet only field points. The field point flight was very good.


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

who makes the jig? is it a bohning product? whats the price etc?


----------



## BULLDOG25 (Jun 1, 2008)

Bohning Makes it. Its like $35. Check out the manufacturer's press releases section here on AT or the Bohning store at the Bohning website.


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

BULLDOG25 said:


> Bohning Makes it. Its like $35. Check out the manufacturer's press releases section here on AT or the Bohning store at the Bohning website.


awesome, thank you!!!


----------



## lnevett (Apr 9, 2006)

*Helical Question*

For those that have fletched the Blazer on Helical, What flight diferrence have you noted over the offset? (downrange speed/drop, noise, etc)

Thanks


----------



## SupraTT (Dec 18, 2007)

post pics of the results


----------



## BULLDOG25 (Jun 1, 2008)

lnevett said:


> For those that have fletched the Blazer on Helical, What flight diferrence have you noted over the offset? (downrange speed/drop, noise, etc)
> 
> Thanks




Down range groups have gotten tighter. There doesn't appear to be alot of down range speed loss( slight drop in POI), but I haven't shot it over a chrony down range to confirm.

As for noise I can't here any difference from where I'm standing, but when I get a chance I'll have a buddy stand half way between the target and listen.

Just as a note, not sure if this has anything to do with the helical, but I have lost the occasional flier in my groups. It might just be me shooting better.


----------



## BULLDOG25 (Jun 1, 2008)

SupraTT said:


> post pics of the results



I'll do it when I get a chance.


----------



## FSUBIGMAC (Oct 16, 2008)

I have a question. I am shooting a Hostage Pro Arrow rest so I am shooting blazers with a straight fletch. I can't get broadheads to fly for crap. If i put a offset on them will i get better flight with a broadhead? I don't think I can go full helical becuase the type of rest. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## BULLDOG25 (Jun 1, 2008)

FSUBIGMAC said:


> I have a question. I am shooting a Hostage Pro Arrow rest so I am shooting blazers with a straight fletch. I can't get broadheads to fly for crap. If i put a offset on them will i get better flight with a broadhead? I don't think I can go full helical becuase the type of rest. Any help would be appreciated.



The answer to your ?? is yes. You are supposed to offset Blazer's when you shoot fixed blades. Offset or helical set vanes help to stabize the arrow faster by cause the arrow to spin. You can shoot a Blazer with a helical through a Hostage Pro, but you need The Helix jig to do the fletching. I've tried to use a bitz to put a helical on blazers and they never stick. IF you already have a jig with an offset clamp, give it a try first. The bitz worked great for offsetting Blazer's.


----------



## FSUBIGMAC (Oct 16, 2008)

BULLDOG25 said:


> The answer to your ?? is yes. You are supposed to offset Blazer's when you shoot fixed blades. Offset or helical set vanes help to stabize the arrow faster by cause the arrow to spin. You can shoot a Blazer with a helical through a Hostage Pro, but you need The Helix jig to do the fletching. I've tried to use a bitz to put a helical on blazers and they never stick. IF you already have a jig with an offset clamp, give it a try first. The bitz worked great for offsetting Blazer's.


Thanks BULLDOG
Yeah I know the guy that I have do my fletchings uses a Bitz and the straight fletches are great. I am definately going to get an offset on the new batch or arrows I am getting soon. So some more questions: How much offset? and Do you think If I get the helical jig for the blazers that they would pass through the hostage pro? I also have a whisker biscuit I am not afraid to go back to -- how would the bleazers with full helical do with the biscuit?


----------



## SupraTT (Dec 18, 2007)

any pics yet?


----------



## BULLDOG25 (Jun 1, 2008)

FSUBIGMAC said:


> Thanks BULLDOG
> Yeah I know the guy that I have do my fletchings uses a Bitz and the straight fletches are great. I am definately going to get an offset on the new batch or arrows I am getting soon. So some more questions: How much offset? and Do you think If I get the helical jig for the blazers that they would pass through the hostage pro? I also have a whisker biscuit I am not afraid to go back to -- how would the bleazers with full helical do with the biscuit?


Offset: 2 degrees
If he's using a Bitz its easy, straight clamp and dial it in for a 2 degree offset.
I would would have to believe if you got the Helix jig you would be fine with the Hostage Pro. Since Blazer's are only 2", when the jig puts the helical on them it doesn't dramtically expand their area. You may have to rotate your nock to fletching position to get clearance. 

I know you can shoot helical fletched blazers through a whisker biscuit. Did that test on my buddy's bow. It works just fine.


----------



## BULLDOG25 (Jun 1, 2008)

SupraTT said:


> any pics yet?



Camera has gone missing. I'll get them up as soon as I find it. If not I'll borrow a camera and get them up. Sorry


----------



## FSUBIGMAC (Oct 16, 2008)

Are you guys just ordering this off the Bohning site? Ebay?


----------



## BULLDOG25 (Jun 1, 2008)

FSUBIGMAC said:


> Are you guys just ordering this off the Bohning site? Ebay?



Yes, if you go to the Bohning website first, then go to the Bohning Store on that website you will find it.


----------



## BULLDOG25 (Jun 1, 2008)

*pics*

Sorry for the delay. I figured out where the camera was. I left it at the hunting cabin in the mountains.(Its 3 hours away.) My buddy was up there and brought it back.


----------



## lnevett (Apr 9, 2006)

BULLDOG25 said:


> Down range groups have gotten tighter. There doesn't appear to be alot of down range speed loss( slight drop in POI), but I haven't shot it over a chrony down range to confirm.
> 
> As for noise I can't here any difference from where I'm standing, but when I get a chance I'll have a buddy stand half way between the target and listen.
> 
> Just as a note, not sure if this has anything to do with the helical, but I have lost the occasional flier in my groups. It might just be me shooting better.


Thanks, I guess i will give this Jig a try.


----------



## duxbux (Nov 22, 2008)

Will I have a problem with the helical if I am shooting Blazers through a biscuit?


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

I noticed BETTER broadhead flight with the Blazers set @2* than the Blazers set with a helical.


----------



## rescue.tech (Feb 18, 2006)

*what about quick spins*

Hello, any one know if this jig will work with nap quick spins at 2.25 long 

thanks
Clint


----------



## BULLDOG25 (Jun 1, 2008)

duxbux said:


> Will I have a problem with the helical if I am shooting Blazers through a biscuit?


NO, I tested it through a biscuit. It works fine.


----------



## BULLDOG25 (Jun 1, 2008)

Keith t said:


> I noticed BETTER broadhead flight with the Blazers set @2* than the Blazers set with a helical.



Did you use the Helix jig? If you did and still got better broadhead flight with 2* offset, use the offset. I would. I personally got very good flight with the Helical. But it could be a setup thing. Any time you change something you have the potential to retune. 

If you tuned your 2* offsets for broadheads and then switched to helical and didn't retune it could account for the bigger groups. I had to tweak my rest a little to get it right where I wanted it. 

Once I tweaked the rest it tightened every thing up in my groups.

IMO use what works best for you.


----------



## NOSX3DER (Jun 15, 2008)

*blazer helix*

I ordered 6 a few weeks ago. Just fletched 3 dozen arrows this weekend and it works super. Easy vane guide and the 2" blazers seat perfectly on the x-ringer 350 shafts. I am very pleased with the jig setup.


----------



## Josh_Putman (Jun 18, 2004)

This may sound like a dumb question, but what exactly is different about this jig compared to a Bitz with a helical clamp? There must be something different about it if it will get Blazers to lay down better. Can someone give an explanation? Inquiring minds want to know. :teeth:


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

BULLDOG25 said:


> Did you use the Helix jig? If you did and still got better broadhead flight with 2* offset, use the offset. I would. I personally got very good flight with the Helical. But it could be a setup thing. Any time you change something you have the potential to retune.
> 
> If you tuned your 2* offsets for broadheads and then switched to helical and didn't retune it could account for the bigger groups. I had to tweak my rest a little to get it right where I wanted it.
> 
> ...


I used the Bitz. with a straight clamp and 2* of offset.

I didn't change any thing on the bow. I wanted to see how the different fletching's(length, 4" and 2"), offset and helical made a diference in the BH flight.

4" w/ helical hit 4-5" right, 4-5" low
4" w/ straight fletch 2* offset, 3-4" right 3-4" low

Blazers:

2" w/ helical, 2-3" right, 2-3" low
2" w/ straight fletch 2* offset, 1-2" right, same height


----------



## BULLDOG25 (Jun 1, 2008)

Keith t said:


> I used the Bitz. with a straight clamp and 2* of offset.
> 
> I didn't change any thing on the bow. I wanted to see how the different fletching's(length, 4" and 2"), offset and helical made a diference in the BH flight.
> 
> ...



No arguement here. When flectching with a bitz and blazers I always had better results with the 2* offset. I always had problems with arrow flight and the blazers sticking when I used the helical clamp with the bitz.

I have had much better results by using the helix jig. When trying to acheive a helical on a 2in vane.

You have to remember when you use a helical vs an offset your going to lose a little speed. That should accout for your drop in POI. Spinning the arrow in flight stabilizes it faster, but also slows it down a bit.

Secondly, when tuning for broadheads that movement away from where your fieldpoint hit can be easily corrected. You may also find different results by merely switching broadheads. They all have different aerodynamic profiles.

To me what matters the most is the tightness of the groups not if I have to adjust my rest a little. Go with what ever setup produces the tighest groups.

Good numbers what was you setup and what yardage was this test done at?


----------



## waltham476 (Jan 22, 2007)

It appears that the Bohning Helix in only available in a right helical. Any reason behind this. Is it possible to fletch anything other than a blazer? Is it possible to squeeze a 3 in feather into it.


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

BULLDOG25 said:


> No arguement here. When flectching with a bitz and blazers I always had better results with the 2* offset. I always had problems with arrow flight and the blazers sticking when I used the helical clamp with the bitz.
> 
> I have had much better results by using the helix jig. When trying to acheive a helical on a 2in vane.
> 
> ...


The BH flight was real consistant with the 2* offset.

I am shooting a "99" PSE nova LR set at #65, octane hostage rest
Arrows: beeman ICS hunter 340's, 29" long 
BH's: thunderhead 100's
2" blazer vanes

Shot everything @ 40yrds.

All the arrows, BH and FP grouped real well and sincfe the 2* offset blazers had the least drift and drop, it was an easy choice.

moving the rest a bit made a difference, but if it got moved too much everything went way off, so I found the happy medium for my setup.

At 40 yrds, I was able to center punch a 1L water bottle just about every shot.

I will be shooting a faster bow soon so I think a change in BH's will be in order. After reading different threads here, I think the wasp boss 100's are getting the nod. they still come in a 6 pack!:smile:


----------



## BULLDOG25 (Jun 1, 2008)

waltham476 said:


> It appears that the Bohning Helix in only available in a right helical. Any reason behind this. Is it possible to fletch anything other than a blazer? Is it possible to squeeze a 3 in feather into it.


Not sure why its only available in right helical. I imagine because they always make rightys first. No you can't squeeze a 3in feather into it. I'm not sure I can get a 2.25 in fletching into it but I'm going to try here shortly.


----------



## IDABOW (Mar 28, 2005)

How easy is it to clean? That was my biggest beef with my EZ Fletch. I couldn't get the excess glue out of it.
I used acetone, paperclips, you name it. The jig would start fletching one vane ahead of the other two. I finally got fed up and threw it in the trash!

I would consider this over the bitz if it is easliy cleaned.


----------



## HammytheHunter (Nov 16, 2006)

I bought the helix jig and after one or two arrows I finally figured it out and have had great success since. Keep in mind this is my first time EVER fletching arrows. :teeth: Not to mention, my arrows seem to fly A LOT better and group much tighter. I also upgraded arrows, so this could have something to do with it.

As for the cleaning part... its relatively easy to keep clean. The kit comes with a teflon tape strip that you can use if you are using a "fast drying" adhesive like super glue. I stopped using the strip and then noticed that some vanes would stick to the jig causing them not to seat 100% against the arrow. I just went out and bought some aluminum foil which I use in place of the teflon tape that I threw out. It seems to work fairly well and all of my vanes have been fletching nice and easy. 

Although the jig looks to be cheaper in the way its made (ie plastic parts)... I think it does a great job in fletching the blazers in 3 degree.


----------



## SupraTT (Dec 18, 2007)

Just ordered one last night cant wait to try it out as im officaly done with Quickspins for any kind of distance shooting


----------



## IDABOW (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm using Flex Fletch Flash vanes now. I was tired of the Blazers falling off. I just need a jig that I can get a good helical with. I could get slightly better helical with the Flash vanes, over the Blazers with the same jig.


----------



## SupraTT (Dec 18, 2007)

Got my jig today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

this thing kicks arse!!! 

Helical on my 2 inch blazers these things just flat out shoot now and are wisper quiet

going to the outdoor range on friday to see how they compare to quickspins at distance!


----------

